# I snorkeled my daughters XP 900 with only 3 snorkels, did I mess up? (Pics Inside)



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

:jester:


Got my daughter a Peg Perego RZR for christmas. Got it put together, and since I can't leave anything alone, I started looking around on the internet. Found a modified powerwheels forum. Its crazy what people do with these things, but I never seen any with snorkels. I got the radio wired up, and LED unerglow lights first. I was looking at it and back to my RZR, and saw I had some 1" PVC pipe laying around. I wanted it to look to scale, so I measured it up, went to Home Depot to get some fittings, and done. Now maybe it can go in some deep water?

Next might be head lights, tail lights, and maybe upping the voltage to 18v or 24v... 




Out of the box and put together:























Underglow lights, and need the DU sticker on the hood:






















And snorkels:

























































































​


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... wow... you're one heck of a dad! Looks great to me.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

thats a lucky kid!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

voted number 1 most awesome dad, i am so diggin it and if i seen that on a trailer i would prolly break my neck trying to look at it......


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

If my daughter was old enough to go with us to some of these mud fests, and it wasn't so crazy, I'd take it with me to one. Bet it'd turn some heads at something like that. Could probably sell it, lol.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> voted number 1 most awesome dad, i am so diggin it and if i seen that on a trailer i would prolly break my neck trying to look at it......



Agreed!!! That's great!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Dude that is awesome!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Dude, that is sweet!! She outta love it!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Heck yea! Your awesome lol that's one lucky kid


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Mess up??? That's the coolest thing!! Will you adopt me?


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

sweet! great job!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow  that is awesome great job on the snorkels.How old is she.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Good Job Dad! That's a sweet lil' ride for yer daughter to be rollin in. I'm sure she'll be smilin from ear to ear.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bad *** i like that haha!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Thats great!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

She's going to go crazy over those lights. Looks good to me.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

brutemike said:


> Wow  that is awesome great job on the snorkels.How old is she.


Thanks everyone. She will be 2 in February, so this should last us a little while. Ill try to keep this thread updated with some stuff.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

That's awesome

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------

